# Panda eh-hees tharos



## ZoeMargarita

Hi guys 

This is my very first post in here.

I've reading a little and I think your work is very interesting.

Well, I really hope you can help me with this one. I've been interested in Greek for a while and I've tried to learn some things here and there. So last week I watched an episode of CSI New York, and 2 of the main characters said something in Greek, and I'd like to know how to write it 

The sentence is "Panda eh-hees tharos", and the guy said something about, "you always have the strength you always have the guts", then the girl said something like "Mesa... Inside". I got the sentence from the scripts in Internet.

So my question is: is it well written?, what does that really mean?, and how could I write that in Greek alphabet?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## modus.irrealis

Hi and welcome.

It looks like it's meant to be πάντα έχεις θάρρος, since this would basically be pronounced that way. πάντα means "always", έχεις "you have", and θάρρος is basically "courage" so "you always have guts" is a good translation (I think).

Mesa is μέσα which just means "inside."


----------



## juskygao

modus.irrealis said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> It looks like it's meant to be πάντα έχεις θάρρος, since this would basically be pronounced that way. πάντα means "always", έχεις "you have", and θάρρος is basically "courage" so "you always have guts" is a good translation (I think).
> 
> Mesa is μέσα which just means "inside."


 

HI i'm not sure about your written. In you message "πάντα έχεις θάρρος" the word belong to which language.

And which one witten the "Panda eh-hees tharos "


----------



## Lazor

"Παντα έχει θάρρος" is greek
"Panda ehhees tharos" is the above phrase written in latin characters


----------



## juskygao

thank you very much. one more question, is it a famous sentence in Greek?


----------



## Lazor

Well it's "normal"  . Like saying "you're always brave"


----------



## juskygao

thank you


----------



## Lazor

juskygao said:


> thank you


You're welcome


----------



## Carolyn_333

I know which episode of CSI: NY this "Panda eh-hees tharos" came from. The season 3 episode The Ride-In. At the very beginning of the episode Stella-(played by Melina Kanakaredes) was telling Mac-(played by Gary Sinise) about that piece of glass evidence covered in the victim's blood at the crime scene a few episodes earlier cutting her and how at that time she didn't know the victim was HIV positive. Stella was talking about living with AIDS and she didn't know if she could do it, if she could wait for a cure. Mac said "What is it you alway say to me??? Panda eh-hees tharos. You always have the strength--you always have the guts." Stella says "Mesa... inside."
I was just watching that episode on DVD on my computer.


----------

